# Check IMEI and know your phone quality!



## melvinchng (Nov 24, 2011)

Want to know where is your mobile come from and their build quality?

Here is a short reference. You MAY or MAY NOT trust this information below.

Check your phone IMEI:
e.g: 345678200345678

If the 7th and 8th number is 20

then it is come from China = Bad quality

02 or 20 : From China = Bad quality
08 or 80 : From Germany = Quality not bad
01 or 10 : From Finland = Good quality
00 or 03 or 04 : Origin from the cell phone company = Extremely good quality
13 : From Azerbaijan = Extremely poor quality

Is it true? Only you and me know it....

If it is true, leave me a comment.

Thanks,

Melvinchng


----------



## Dark lord me (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmmm that's interesting ... i'll check ... 00 = really good quality... it's an iPhone that is made in China... so it should be a 02 or 20


----------



## melvinchng (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah... iPhone is made in China. 

Accidentally sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA Premium


----------



## theorginazation (Nov 24, 2011)

Mine is 04 but I just noticed that the imei in my phone is different than the one on the box 

Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## z33dev33l (Nov 24, 2011)

04 and its a Nokia... You sure this is correct?


----------



## jes0411 (Nov 24, 2011)

My phone's imei has 04, I have lg optimus black

Enviado desde mi LG-P970 usando Tapatalk


----------



## laneyofdeath (Nov 24, 2011)

If this true then sweet, mine is 03

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## MartyLK (Nov 24, 2011)

04 for this Skyrocket, 04 for my HTC Inspire, 00 for my iPhone 4.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Silas_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Hm my Incredible S has a 04. Hope you are right


----------



## lowandbehold (Nov 24, 2011)

04 on my MT4G.


----------



## Spartoi (Nov 24, 2011)

04, HTC Vivid.

Sent from my HTC Vivid™


----------



## z33dev33l (Nov 24, 2011)

Clearly its not a matter of quality. HTC dies not build quality devices...


----------



## xT4Z1N4TRx (Nov 24, 2011)

04 on HtcDesire Z

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Syntaxer (Nov 24, 2011)

04 - SGS i9000


----------



## Retrolock (Nov 24, 2011)

01 for my sensation... Finland, huh..

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## jianC (Nov 24, 2011)

z33dev33l said:


> Clearly its not a matter of quality. HTC dies not build quality devices...

Click to collapse



here we go again ._.


----------



## lowandbehold (Nov 24, 2011)

e334 said:


> here we go again ._.

Click to collapse



Yea just better to ignore him...he has no life.


----------



## iNeri (Nov 24, 2011)

04 here. Made in China.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk


----------



## melvinchng (Nov 24, 2011)

Some iPhone get China as reported from my friend. And those Nokia colours phone is 02 like what I have as my alternative phone.

Accidentally sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA Premium


----------



## jianC (Nov 24, 2011)

03 on my hd2...


----------



## MacaronyMax (Nov 24, 2011)

04





Max. (From my Galaxy 2)


----------



## jianC (Nov 24, 2011)

My G1 has 01 is from Finland??


----------



## G1ForFun (Nov 24, 2011)

03 on my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Intratech (Nov 24, 2011)

My SGS 2 is 04 and it's been flawless.
I'll check the SGS 1 and Xperia X1 later


----------



## cyph3rzer0 (Nov 24, 2011)

If it's true than it's awesome! Mine is 04 :-D


----------



## hron84 (Nov 24, 2011)

03 - So my G2 is awesome, as I know from my experience.


----------



## FuZZ__ (Nov 25, 2011)

my Nexus S is 01


----------



## melvinchng (Nov 25, 2011)

FuZZ__ said:


> my Nexus S is 01

Click to collapse



Mine is 04 

Accidentally sent from my Google Nexus S using XDA Premium


----------



## darasz89 (Nov 25, 2011)

04 @ lg gt-540


----------



## aloy99 (Nov 25, 2011)

mine is 00. And my CPU, unlike that of others, can overclock to max frequency. Hmmmm...

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## AllGamer (Nov 25, 2011)

this topic is both biased or racist

as some one said earlier, iPhones are made by foxcomm in China sweat shop, where they are not even allowed to commit suicide now

there's your horrific quality



melvinchng said:


> Want to know where is your mobile come from and their build quality?
> 
> Here is a short reference. You MAY or MAY NOT trust this information below.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

